# Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd​*





FTM-Geschäfsführer Diethard Schmiedecke (mittig) und Vertriebsleiter Jörg Iversen (links) freuen sich auf die zukünftige Zusammenarbeit mit Raubfischprofi Veit Wilde.


_Nachdem sich Fishing Tackle Max im Forellen- und Friedfischbereich bereits einen großen Namen in der deutschen Angelszene gemacht hat, möchte das Unternehmen nun auch in den Raubfischmarkt einsteigen. Dafür wurde mit Veit Wilde ein bekannter Experte verpflichtet_

Unter Forellen- und Friedfischanglern ist die Firma Fishing Tackle Max, kurz FTM, schon seit vielen Jahre ein Garant für hochwertiges Gerät und hat dabei, beispielsweise mit dem Tremarellafischen, manchen Trend gesetzt. Nun will der Hersteller aus Oschersleben bei Magdeburg auch den Raubfischmarkt kräftig aufmischen. 

Um dies zu realisieren, wurde mit Veit Wilde einer der bekanntesten Experten in diesem Gebiet eingestellt. Seit dem 1. März gehört der 31-Jährige zum FTM-Team und ist als Produktmanager und Repräsentant tätig. Er wird sowohl die Entwicklung als auch die Vermarktung einer Produktserie übernehmen, die sich auf die moderne Kunstköderangelei konzentriert. 
In der Vergangenheit hat Veit Wilde seine Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich bereits erfolgreich unter Beweis gestellt. Darüber hinaus zählt er zu den wichtigsten Autoren in der Fachpresse und ist außerdem durch zahlreiche Filme und Messevorträge der deutschen Anglerschaft bekannt. Anglerisch hat er in den letzten Jahre mit regelmäßigen Fängen großer Zander und Hechte beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer in deutschen Gewässern auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. 

Veit Wilde zu seiner neuen Aufgabe: „Ich bin sehr stolz, meine Vorstellungen bezüglich Ruten, Ködern und Zubehör mit FTM ab sofort verwirklichen zu können und bin fest überzeugt, dass wir mit den neuen Produkte sehr viele Angler begeistern können. Der Wechsel zu FTM fiel mir zwar nicht ganz leicht, jedoch hat mich das Unternehmen letztlich voll und ganz überzeugt, da es in anderen Märkten der Angelbranche bereits tolle Qualität anbietet und darüber hinaus sehr gute Referenzen von seinen Mitarbeitern erhält. Hinzu kommt noch, dass der Firmensitz sich ganz in der Nähe meines Wohnortes Magdeburg befindet. Die Zander der Elbe müssen sich also weiterhin vor mir fürchten.“

Auch auf Seiten von FTM geht man sehr motiviert und erfreut an die Zusammenarbeit heran. Firmenchef Diethard Schmiedecke: „Ich freue mich sehr auf unser Raubfischprojekt. Das Spinnfischen wird unter deutschen Anglern immer populärer und dem wollen wir nun auch gerecht werden. Mit Veit Wilde konnten wir einen besonders versierten Kollegen gewinnen, der nicht nur das nötige anglerische Wissen besitzt, sondern auch in der Lage ist dieses in Schrift, Ton und Bild perfekt weiterzugeben. Wir sind uns sicher, dass wir mit ihm eine feste Größe im Raubfischsektor werden. Außerdem möchte wir unsere Zusammenarbeit mit der Firma Tubertini intensivieren und deren Kompetenz beim Bau der Raubfischruten nutzen.“

Die Firma Fishing Tackle Max existiert seit 1991 und ist als Angelgerätehersteller europaweit präsent. Am Unternehmenssitz in Oschersleben sind rund 30 Mitarbeiter tätig, die fast alle auch selbst Angler sind. Mit Marken wie TFT, Next Generation, Amino Flash, FTM-Trout oder CM Lockstoffe hat die Firma bereits starke Akzente gesetzt. Außerdem gehört auch der Naturköderverkauf zum Kerngeschäft von Fishing Tackle Max.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Wer seine Köder gerne in Schonbezirken präsentiert sieht, ist bei dem Herrn Wildi eben genau richtig...|rolleyes

 Vielleicht noch den Jonny dazu holen, der kann sein geballtes Wissen in Sachen Stellfischrutenangelei dann noch einbringen und die Zirkusnummer ist komplettiert!#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



> Der Wechsel zu FTM fiel mir zwar nicht ganz leicht, jedoch hat mich das  Unternehmen letztlich voll und ganz überzeugt, da es in anderen Märkten  der Angelbranche bereits tolle Qualität anbietet und darüber hinaus sehr  gute Referenzen von seinen Mitarbeitern erhält.


Es wird zwar von einem Wechsel gesprochen. Aber bei MB Fishing bleibt er noch oder?

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

njet. 
Isser raus bei MB...

Nur noch FTM


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Das kommt natürlich unerwartet, gab es doch erst gestern auf MB Fishing eine Ankündigung, dass zukünftig von ihm verfasste Produktbeschreibungen erstellt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Guckst Du, hatter auch bei sich auf FB stehen:
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007197494823


----------



## Promachos (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wer seine Köder gerne in Schonbezirken präsentiert sieht, ist bei dem Herrn Wildi eben genau richtig...|rolleyes
> 
> Vielleicht noch den Jonny dazu holen, der kann sein geballtes Wissen in Sachen Stellfischrutenangelei dann noch einbringen und die Zirkusnummer ist komplettiert!#6



#6#6

Das kann man nicht treffender schreiben. Obwohl: Den Melchior könnte man in den gleichen Sack wie die beiden stecken, dann draufhauen - und man träfe immer den Richtigen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ørret (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Mensch da haben die ja einen  Sympathieträger engagiert:q:q:q
Finde ich gut.... dann brauche ich jetzt ja keinen großen Bogen mehr um MB fishing zu machen#6


----------



## August (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Och je jetzt müssen wir die ganzen anderen sachen wegwerfen und alles neu Kaufen Hearty Rise ist ja jetzt nicht mehr Modern


----------



## saza (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Hmm,
 hätte eher vermutet das er in die Politik geht. Als Pressesprecher oder so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Viel Erfolg Veit !


----------



## Flymen (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Naja, am Forellenpuff darfer ja immer angeln und kann sich vorher noch n paar fette Lachser einsetzen lassen.


----------



## Andal (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wer seine Köder gerne in Schonbezirken präsentiert sieht, ist bei dem Herrn Wildi eben genau richtig...|rolleyes
> 
> Vielleicht noch den Jonny dazu holen, der kann sein geballtes Wissen in Sachen Stellfischrutenangelei dann noch einbringen und die Zirkusnummer ist komplettiert!#6





Ørret schrieb:


> Mensch da haben die ja einen  Sympathieträger engagiert:q:q:q
> Finde ich gut.... dann brauche ich jetzt ja keinen großen Bogen mehr um MB fishing zu machen#6



Na da wird jetzt wohl so manche NoGo, respektive Paria-Liste aktualisiert werden. |supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Promachos schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Das kann man nicht treffender schreiben. Obwohl: Den Melchior könnte man in den gleichen Sack wie die beiden stecken, dann draufhauen - und man träfe immer den Richtigen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



So sieht's aus. Ich bin heute Abend beim Bier mit einigen guten Anglern eher zufällig auf das Thema Veit Wilde zu sprechen gekommen. Der hat wirklich sämtliche Sympathien verspielt.


----------



## lute (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Promachos schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Das kann man nicht treffender schreiben. Obwohl: Den Melchior könnte man in den gleichen Sack wie die beiden stecken, dann draufhauen - und man träfe immer den Richtigen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Das kann man so sehen. ich hatte das Vergnügen, herrn  Melchior am Wasser persönlich kennen zu lernen. Es ist schon verwunderlich, dass ein Mann wie Matze Koch, der häufig was von Müll am Gewässer predigt mit jemanden angeln geht, der mit Kippenstummeln und Kronkorken um sich schmeißt. 
Aber nun gut, Thema hier ist herr Wilde. Mich wundert es, mit welcher Ignoranz die Firmen solche Leute unter Vertrag nehmen. Vielleicht steckt auch mehr hinter dem Wechsel, als man uns erzählen wird.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Naja ich denke, dass die Autoren Themen vom Verlag vorgeschlagen bekommen und diese aufträge dann durchführen müssen.


----------



## racoon (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Ganz schön fleischigen Kopf hat er bekommen|bigeyes

Die Geschichte erinnert mich irgendwie schwer an Mosella. Die hatten Ihr Metier 'Friedfischangeln' super gut im Griff und waren dort perfekt aufgestellt, dann wollten sie auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen und von da an ging es bergab.

Ich drücke FTM die Daumen, dass sie das bisherige Niveau halten können. Auch FTM hat mit Lebendködern und Futtermitteln angefangen.....


----------



## RonTom (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

JaJa Veit Wilde... Das Radiogesicht mit der Zeitungsstimme...


----------



## randio (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



RonTom schrieb:


> JaJa Veit Wilde... Das Radiogesicht mit der Zeitungsstimme...



Da musste ich wirklich schmunzeln... 




August schrieb:


> Och je jetzt müssen wir die ganzen anderen sachen  wegwerfen und alles neu Kaufen Hearty Rise ist ja jetzt nicht mehr  Modern



Ich sehe das eher etwas anders. HR ist ein weltweit operierendes Unternehmen und deren Hauptabsatz liegt in Asien und Australien. In Europa ist Frankreich quasi der HR "Vorturner". Die HR Ruten die VW quasi repräsentiert hat, sind mMn. mit Abstand die schlechtesten und unausgewogensten aus dem gesamten HR Sortiment. Von daher wird es qualitativ HR eher gut tun.

Und sonst wird es so sein wie IMMER!!! Alle meckern und jammern über VW und Co., aber am Ende finden sich auch "deren" Köder/Tackle in unseren Boxen wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



randio schrieb:


> Und sonst wird es so sein wie IMMER!!! Alle meckern und jammern über VW und Co., aber am Ende finden sich auch "deren" Köder/Tackle in unseren Boxen wieder.


Noch etwas andere Sicht:
Würde es mit den Jungs unterm Strich nicht betriebswirtschaftlich   funktionieren, würde kein Händler die bezahlen....

Im Gegensatz zu manch moralisch/ethisch geführter Diskussion um die Repräsentanten gehts den Firmen zuerst um harte Fakten und Euros (wie hart die auch immer sein mögen)..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch etwas andere Sicht:
> Würde es mit den Jungs unterm Strich nicht betriebswirtschaftlich funktionieren, würde kein Händler die bezahlen....
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu manch moralisch/ethisch geführter Diskussion um die Repräsentanten* gehts den Firmen zuerst um harte Fakten und Euros (wie hart die auch immer sein mögen)*..



Und da würde ich von Vornherein mir keine Leute ins Haus holen, welche illegal in Schongebieten angeln oder Angelberichte aus dem Internet klauen und diese als ihr Eigentum ausgeben. Die vielen Angler vergessen vielleicht, die neuen Angler von Morgen haben davon nix mitbekommen, alles gut und schön....

 Macht in meinen Augen den Laden FTM, aber kein Stück sympathischer oder auch nur ansatzweise seriös mit diesem Schachzug!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Du hast eben wahrscheinlich keinen laufenden Gerätehandel wie die und siehst das eben anders als die..

Jedem zugestanden....

Aber nochmal:
Es funktioniert, sonst würde keiner aus Handel oder Hersteller dafür Geld bezahlen..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast eben wahrscheinlich keinen laufenden Gerätehandel wie die und siehst das eben anders als die..
> 
> Jedem zugestanden....
> 
> ...



Falsch....das wird sich erst zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Gut, zugestanden:
Wie es diesmal wird, muss man abwarten.

Es hat halt bisher bei jedem Wechsel von allen möglichen Teamern, Pros und Profis mehr oder weniger lange geklappt gehabt.

Aber ich würde fast Wetten anbieten ;-)))))


----------



## Blechinfettseb (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Ob hier ein paar Boardies und noch ein paar andere Leute Antipathien gegen die Jungs haben, dürfte den Firmen ziemlich egal sein. Denn die stellen nur einen kleinen Teil der kaufenden Meute dar. Der Großtteil wird von den Eskapaden etc. nie was mitbekommen. Geht doch mal auf die Messen. Veith Wilde und Co. umringt von Anglern die Selfies usw. wollen. Und jeder 3 Angler hatte die MB-Fishing Lures in der Box....... Das Gleiche auch bei Isaiasch. In den Foren wird gemotzt und an der Messe steht er in der Menschentraube!

Nachtrag:

22.061 Leuten gefällt Veit Wilde auf Facebook. Das ist für einen Angler schon recht viel. Also rein wirtschaftlich denke ich kein schlechter Deal.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja ich denke, dass die Autoren Themen vom Verlag vorgeschlagen bekommen und diese aufträge dann durchführen müssen.


Man selbst schlägt die Themen vor - über die man schreiben möchte - und am Ende wird geklärt, ob der Artikel geschrieben werden soll/kann.
(Ich denke es geht hier auch um die JC Thematik und dem Artikel beim FuF?)



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Denn die stellen nur einen kleinen Teil der kaufenden Meute dar. Der Großtteil wird von den Eskapaden etc. nie was mitbekommen. Geht doch mal auf die Messen. Veith Wilde und Co. umringt von Anglern die Selfies usw. wollen. Und jeder 3 Angler hatte die *MB-Fishing Lures* in der Box.......


Sollte man jetzt wirklich einem Angler vorwerfen, dass er Produkte einer Firma kauft, weil einer der Teamangler eine fragliche Politische Meinung oder Dinge getan hat, die fraglich sind (nicht selten aber von vielen gemacht werden)? 

Ich möchte hier sicherlich niemanden im Schutz nehmen oder dessen Fehlschläge runter spielen. Es kann aber nicht sein, dass man als Käufer da in eine Richtung gesteckt wird.

Wenn ich mir MB oder Westin Produkte kaufe mache ich mir in dem Moment echt keinen Kopf, ob nicht einer dieser Teamer irgendwann mal in den Busch geschissen hat. Ich möchte Angeln und dazu ein gutes Produkt verwenden. Da ist es mir (fast) relativ egal, was ein Teamer irgendwann irgendwo gemacht hat oder denkt. Ich will angeln.


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



RonTom schrieb:


> JaJa Veit Wilde... Das Radiogesicht mit der Zeitungsstimme...



#6 #6 #6 You made my day! :vik:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert, sonst würde keiner aus Handel oder Hersteller dafür Geld bezahlen..



Es funktionierte bisher und was werden wird, weiß keiner. Aber um welche Sympathien auch zu transportieren und damit Umsatz zu erzeugen, bedarf es auch des entsprechenden Transportmittels. Ob da ein paar Likes auf Youtube ausreichend sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Mit seinem Wissen wird er sicherlich Punkten können und die Zielgruppe ist jetzt nicht der 50 Jährige aus Bayern, von daher hat Veit erstmal alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Ich denke er kann in diese Rolle reinwachsen und sich präsentieren, messbarer Erfolg steht dann auf der Kassenabrechnung. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> messbarer Erfolg steht dann auf der Kassenabrechnung. :m


So einfach isses..........................


----------



## fischbär (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal:
> Es funktioniert, sonst würde keiner aus Handel oder Hersteller dafür Geld bezahlen..



Und genau deshalb sollte man hier im Forum bei diesen Gelegenheiten auch die Stories die Veit so abgezogen hat kommunizieren und seine Ablehnung zum Ausdruck bringen. Es läppert sich. Jeder den es interessiert kann sich dann informieren und der Rest eben nicht. Das ist doch aber auch nicht unser Problem. Niemand wird Veit schaden wollen, es geht doch nur um Information. Was man damit tut muss dann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Wurde doch ewig durchgekaut (Rhein etc.), erinnerst Dich vielleicht noch?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Man selbst schlägt die Themen vor - über die man schreiben möchte - und am Ende wird geklärt, ob der Artikel geschrieben werden soll/kann.
> (Ich denke es geht hier auch um die JC Thematik und dem Artikel beim FuF?)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre der letzte der sowas jemanden vorwerfen würde. Ich kaufe selbst was mir gefällt, egal wer es vermarktet. Ich wollte mit meinem Post nur aufzeigen, dass die Leute die sich hier selbst einen Kaufstopp etc. auferlegen nicht wirklich großartig ins Gewicht fallen und die Firmen schon wissen wen und warum sie sich die Leute ins Boot holen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sollte man hier im Forum bei diesen Gelegenheiten auch die Stories die Veit so abgezogen hat kommunizieren und seine Ablehnung zum Ausdruck bringen. Es läppert sich. Jeder den es interessiert kann sich dann informieren und der Rest eben nicht. Das ist doch aber auch nicht unser Problem. Niemand wird Veit schaden wollen, es geht doch nur um Information. Was man damit tut muss dann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.



Diese Informationen sind den Personen, die hier stets und ständig gegen ihn wettern schon bekannt und werden bei jeder Meldung zu Veit als Anlass genommen seinem Ärgern Luft zu machen.

Wenn ich das bei einem Kassierer im Supermarkt mache ( Infos verteilen ) , neben seinem Chef stehe und darüber diskutiere, das ich im Zwielicht meine gesehen zu haben das er hätte Geld eingesteckt haben können, wenn nicht er aber würde, dünnes Eis.

Zumal das scheinbar weder Belegt noch geklärt ist. Es sind keine Informationen, sondern Gerüchte oder schlicht üble Nachrede.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zumal das scheinbar weder Belegt noch geklärt ist. Es sind keine Informationen, sondern Gerüchte oder schlicht üble Nachrede.



Falsch, gewisse Fehlverhalten hat V.W. zugegeben, gleiches gilt für die aktuelle J.C.-Geschichte. Das sind keine Gerüchte.

Luftballons bleiben Luftballons, auch wenn sie für manche schön aussehen, irgendwann geht ihnen die Luft aus. Bei dem Einen früher, bei dem Anderen später.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

da ich mich in der angelscene scheinbar gar nicht auskenne muss ich mal doff fragen, was herrn wilde denn vorgeworfen wird?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Falsch, gewisse Fehlverhalten hat V.W. zugegeben, gleiches gilt für die aktuelle J.C.-Geschichte. Das sind keine Gerüchte.
> 
> Luftballons bleiben Luftballons, auch wenn sie für manche schön aussehen, irgendwann geht ihnen die Luft aus. Bei dem Einen früher, bei dem Anderen später.



Wo hat er was in welchem Kontext zugegeben ? Bewusst einen Fehler gemacht oder unbewusst ?

Wenn ich bei jedem Einzelnem von euch die Akte durchgehe haben wir hier im Board auch viel zu Diskutieren, obgleich mir hier einfach das Fingerspitzengefühl fehlt.

Was deine Luftballons angeht, manch einer möchte eben Ballon werden, wenn es dem Angeln hilft, gern !


----------



## randio (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sollte man hier im Forum bei diesen Gelegenheiten auch die Stories die Veit so abgezogen hat kommunizieren und seine Ablehnung zum Ausdruck bringen. Es läppert sich. Jeder den es interessiert kann sich dann informieren und der Rest eben nicht.



Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass VW da nicht mehr oder weniger "Dreck am Stecken" hat, als 80% der anderen "Guides oder Teamangler". Vielleicht muss man das etwas differenzierter betrachten, OHNE AUCH NUR EINEN IN SCHUTZ NEHMEN ZU WOLLEN! Das ist deren Job und die müssen damit ihre Kinder/Familien ernähren und der Wettbewerb wird härter.
Ich sehe die "Märchen" in den einschlägigen Magazinen ähnlich wie in diversen "Fußball-Fachmagazinen". Da ist das meiste auch nur spekulativ und es wird kopiert was das Zeug hält.
Ich denke nicht nur die sind die Bösen, sondern auch wir sind die Blöden, weil wir deren Geschichten zum Teil glauben. ;-)


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Tatsache ist und bleibt, Werbung funktioniert - auch in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Da gibt es Auftritte, die sind so gut, dass man lieber gar nichts kauft, als eben dieses Produkt, oder bei diesem Händler. Das gilt nicht nur mir. So manche vermeintlichen Verkaufsförderer sind eben der Herr Seitenbacher des Angelsportes. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wusste erst überhaupt nicht um wen es geht.
> Habe mir dann bei You Tube eines seiner Filmchen angeschaut, aber nach ein paar Minuten wurde es langweilig.
> 
> Das Rad wird bestimmt auch er nicht neu erfinden.
> ...



Klar, weil mit 50 fängt das Gehirn erst zu denken an ? Mehr Schublade geht nicht. :m

Jeder der auf seinen Geldbeutel achten muss sondiert den Markt, das sind genügend Menschen unabhängig der Altersgruppe. Werbeträger haben auch nichts mit Qualität zu tun, du sollst dich mit der Marke beschäftigen, den Namen kennen, dadurch erstmal Menschen aktivieren.

Mist ist auch Ansichtssache.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Andal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist und bleibt, Werbung funktioniert - auch in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Da gibt es Auftritte, die sind so gut, dass man lieber gar nichts kauft, als eben dieses Produkt, oder bei diesem Händler. Das gilt nicht nur mir. So manche vermeintlichen Verkaufsförderer sind eben der Herr Seitenbacher des Angelsportes. #h



Ich hab bei einem Discounter mit schlechtem Ruf, dauernd schlechter Berichterstattung gearbeitet, die Leute fanden die Werbung mist, die Leute in den Läden doof, die Bedienung ********.

Das Unternehmen wächst unaufhörlich, trotz schlechtem Ruf und Image, steht deiner Theorie arg im Weg würde ich behaupten.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Andal schrieb:


> . Das gilt nicht nur mir. So manche vermeintlichen Verkaufsförderer sind eben der Herr Seitenbacher des Angelsportes. #h


Stimmt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass Seitenbacher pleite ist...


Keiner mag die Werbung - jeder kennt sie und kauft trotzdem oder deswegen (weil es kennt) ..

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Profis und Käufern.

Die einen wissen, was sie tun..

@ Fantastic Fishing:
2 Doofe, ein Gedanke ;-)))


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Unternehmen wächst unaufhörlich, trotz schlechtem Ruf und Image, steht deiner Theorie arg im Weg würde ich behaupten.........



Aber dein omnipräsentes Dagegengeschwätz in jedem Thema ist der Weisheit letzter Schluss? Oh mei Buale...!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber dein omnipräsentes Dagegengeschwätz in jedem Thema ist der Weisheit letzter Schluss? Oh mei Buale...!



Sollten wir alle mit Andal im Chor einstimmen und des Herrn einzige Wahrheit zu sprechen ? Scheiss Demokratie !

FTM hat mit Veit in diesem Thread bereits 2,3k Aufrufe erzeugt, Ziel erreicht. :g


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wo hat er was in welchem Kontext zugegeben ? Bewusst einen Fehler gemacht oder unbewusst ?



u.a. auf FB dass Angeln in Schonbezirken (konnte er auch nicht leugnen, da er selbst die Bildbeweise geliefert hat) Tenor war u.a. "macht doch jeder"

Gut, dass du so toll informiert bist und anderen Leuten Gerüchte und üble Nachrede vorwirfst ohne einen blassen Schimmer von Ahnung zu haben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Fantastic Fishing:
> 2 Doofe, ein Gedanke ;-)))



Ich glaub einfach das der Geldbeutel am Ende entscheidend ist, ich kann nur das Kaufen was ich ausgeben kann. Ich würde mir auch alles Leisten und auffahren wenn ich könnte, geht aber nicht.

Dafür gönne ich es aber anderen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Sodele - jetzt reichts mit untereinander aufeinander losgehen oder persönlich werden (nicht auf den letzten Beitrag bezogen, die (ALLE) davor)..

Ihr kennt (ALLE!!) die Regeln diesbezüglich (Nettiquette etc.)..

Haltet euch bitte (ALLE) dran und erspart mir Stress und euch Punkte.

Danke ..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> u.a. auf FB dass Angeln in Schonbezirken (konnte er auch nicht leugnen, da er selbst die Bildbeweise geliefert hat) Tenor war u.a. "macht doch jeder"
> 
> Gut, dass du so toll informiert bist und anderen Leuten Gerüchte und üble Nachrede vorwirfst ohne einen blassen Schimmer von Ahnung zu haben



Ich weiß worum es geht, ich habe es gelesen, das Thema war aber kein Großes, sondern wurde groß gemacht. Gerade dieser schmale Grad von Moral passt mir halt nicht. Ich bleib dabei, es ist üble Nachrede.

Überstrahlungseffekt sagt man in der Ausbildung, wenn du einen Tag zu spät kommst, wirft man dir das immer lapsig bis zum Ende vor, es macht die Runde im Betrieb und wenn es ein zweites Mal passiert redet man von IMMER und mahnt ab, während der Kollege 3x die Woche die 5 Minute später erst am Band steht..........

Nichts anderes ist das hier. Leute die mit lebendem Köfi angeln regen sich über Veit auf. Well done !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mag ja solche Fälle geben.
> Es gibt aber auch genügen Fälle, wo Werbeträger vom Unternehmen fallen gelassen wurden, auf Grund ihres negativen Image.
> Vielleicht bahnt sich hier schon der nächste Fall an?|supergri
> 
> VG



Fallen gelassen ? Die Werbeträger kassieren die vollen Beträge, der Vertrag wurde schließlich von beiden Seiten so gewollt und man wusste im Vorfeld worauf man sich einlässt. ( je nach Klauseln )

In der Regel läuft der Vertrag aus oder eine Beidseitige Auflösung wird angestrebt. Das geht dann aber nicht zu Lasten einer Person.

Angeln ist sowieso bis Dato zu klein hier, als das jemand sich dafür interessiert. Wer kennt denn Veit ? Nur wer angelt, das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



zander67 schrieb:


> "Kenne" Veit jetzt erst seit gestern.
> Aber ganz ehrlich, selten so viel negatives über einen Teamangler in so kurzer Zeit gelesen.
> 
> Wenn diese Meldung Werbung für "Fishing Tackle Max" sein sollte, ist das nach meiner Meinung nach hinten los gegangen.
> ...



Du hast nur soviel negatives Gelesen weil dieser Grundton hier im Forum von gewissen Leuten gegenüber ihm herrscht. Ansonsten kennt ihn hier doch keiner persönlich, also woher dann immer diese harten Worte ?

Mal nebenher in einem Bundesland hat der Zander nun keine Schonzeit mehr, dort wäre Veit einer von vielen und diese Diskussion gäbe es nicht.

Eine Regeländerung, eine ganz andere Moral, komische Welt.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast nur soviel negatives Gelesen weil dieser Grundton hier im Forum von gewissen Leuten gegenüber ihm herrscht. Ansonsten kennt ihn hier doch keiner persönlich, also woher dann immer diese harten Worte ?



Ich bin ihm 3x persönlich auf Messen begegnet u.a. am Verkaufsstand, wo er mir keine 0.08er PP verkaufen wollte, weil es die angeblich nicht gibt. Als ich ihm die Schnurolle gezeigt habe, ist er pampig geworden.

Durch seine Fehlverhalten und seine eigenen verbalen Entgleisungen (auch gegen andere Team-Angler), sowohl hier, als auch auf anderen Plattformen sorgt er ganz allein für negative Schlagzeilen - und das ist nun mal sehr unprofessionell.

Die Behauptung, es kenne ihn niemand persönlich ist falsch (s.o.).

Seltsamerweise gibt es andere Team-Angler, die sich nicht über negative Berichterstattung beschweren müssen, vielleicht weil sie in ihrem Auftreten und Verhalten dazu keinen Anlass geben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich bin ihm 3x persönlich auf Messen begegnet u.a. am Verkaufsstand, wo er mir keine 0.08er PP verkaufen wollte, weil es die angeblich nicht gibt. Als ich ihm die Schnurolle gezeigt habe, ist er pampig geworden.
> 
> Durch seine Fehlverhalten und seine eigenen verbalen Entgleisungen (auch gegen andere Team-Angler), sowohl hier, als auch auf anderen Plattformen sorgt er ganz allein für negative Schlagzeilen - und das ist nun mal sehr unprofessionell.
> 
> ...



Weil er dich falsch beraten hat kennst du ihn also persönlich ? Du hast ihn vielleicht getroffen, aber nicht kennen gelernt. Wenn der Rest so stimmt, natürlich ein Amateur, aber er ist immerhin Angler kein Verkäufer.

Andere Angler die keine negative Presse haben ? Dietmar kann dir ein Lied singen ! Ansonsten haben wir in Deutschland sowieso keine nennenswerte Szene. Über Schlögl wurde schon endlos debattiert, da gibts Threads zu ansonsten doch recht smart. Bob Nudd hat mal Browning verlassen, da gabs nen Poop-Storm.

Alle haben was gemeinsam ( auch Veit ) ! Du musst mit Angeln hier erstmal so berühmt werden damit wer vom Leder ziehen kann. Alles richtig gemacht, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

kicher, immer wieder erheiternd das reflexartige anstimmen des ewig gleichen klageliedes, beim ertönen bestimmter namen.
wie schon in einem anderen faden, McEnroe hatte schon nicht gänzlich unrecht und fantastic fishing, ich mag deine schreibe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> kicher, immer wieder erheiternd das reflexartige anstimmen des ewig gleichen klageliedes, beim ertönen bestimmter namen.
> wie schon in einem anderen faden, McEnroe hatte schon nicht gänzlich unrecht und fantastic fishing, ich mag deine schreibe.



Ich geb mir Mühe, einfach das zu Verpacken was ich denke, auch wenn man Aneckt. Allerdings glaube ich das hier jeder den Inhalt als Diskussion wahrnimmt und sich nicht persönlich betroffen fühlt.

Woran es manchmal scheinbar scheitert. #t


----------



## -MW- (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wer seine Köder gerne in Schonbezirken präsentiert sieht, ist bei dem Herrn Wildi eben genau richtig...|rolleyes
> Vielleicht noch den Jonny dazu holen, der kann sein geballtes Wissen in Sachen Stellfischrutenangelei dann noch einbringen und die Zirkusnummer ist komplettiert!


 
. herrlich, auch der mit der Zeitungsstimme und dem 
 Radiogesicht
 ..Aufmerksamkeit um jeden Preis steigert auch die Bekanntheitsquote, ob die Verkaufszahlen dadurch steigen bleibt abzuwarten...aber wenn wir uns aufregen spielen wir dem in die Hände "think about" .
 Wissen übers Zanderfischen kann man ihm nicht absprechen, das Regelkonforme Fischen schon eher#c


----------



## gründler (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Wenn sich der Deutsche Angler mal so einsetzen würde wie in etlichen trööts wo es heiß her ging.

Aber selbst wenn morgen ein trööt kommt Nabu will 80% alle Seen im Inland für Angler sperren wird sich lieber weiter selbst in die fresse gehauen .......


----------



## Angler9999 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



randio schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass VW da nicht mehr oder weniger "Dreck am Stecken" hat, als 80% der anderen "Guides oder Teamangler". Vielleicht muss man das etwas differenzierter betrachten, OHNE AUCH NUR EINEN IN SCHUTZ NEHMEN ZU WOLLEN! Das ist deren Job und die müssen damit ihre Kinder/Familien ernähren und der Wettbewerb wird härter.
> Ich sehe die "Märchen" in den einschlägigen Magazinen ähnlich wie in diversen "Fußball-Fachmagazinen". Da ist das meiste auch nur spekulativ und es wird kopiert was das Zeug hält.
> Ich denke nicht nur die sind die Bösen, sondern auch wir sind die Blöden, weil wir deren Geschichten zum Teil glauben. ;-)



@randio seh´  ich auch so, zumal wer den Thread Rhein und Facebook wirklich gelesen hat, merkt das in Hintergrund Leute vorhanden sind, die ganz schön Fäden ziehen.

Am Rhein sind viele Dinge nicht bewiesen gewesen. Dennoch gibt es einige die ihren persönlichen Krieg auf dieser Plattform (AB) führen. 

Sogar mit Copy und Paste den gleichen Text in anderen Foren anheizen.

Irgendwie sagt das mir, das ich mit diesen Menschen auch nichts zu tun haben möchte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



-MW- schrieb:


> . herrlich, auch der mit der Zeitungsstimme und dem
> Radiogesicht
> ..Aufmerksamkeit um jeden Preis steigert auch die Bekanntheitsquote, ob die Verkaufszahlen dadurch steigen bleibt abzuwarten...aber wenn wir uns aufregen spielen wir dem in die Hände "think about" .
> Wissen übers Zanderfischen kann man ihm nicht absprechen, das Regelkonforme Fischen schon eher#c




http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Hessen-Zanderschonzeit-aufgehoben

Wenn diese Saison jemand dort einen Zander in der der ehemaligen Schonzeit fängt ist es legitim und " Können", während letztes Jahr vom Amtsschimmel erhobene Regelung durch Übertreten von VW (Alles was sich so abkürzt sind Betrüger, kleiner Kalauer HAHA )als absolutes NOGO empfunden wird/werden würde.

Rein Logisch, also nur vom Anglerverstand her:

Jeder gefangene Bock vom Nest stellt für mich lediglich ein Ausnutzen der Umstände dar, ein Spiel mit gezinkten Karten, hier hat der Angler an sich zwar Klever agiert, aber unfair gegenüber Kollegen und Fisch ( kann man als Angler dem Fisch gegenüber überhaupt unfair sein ? )

Wir heben alle 1x den Finger, er hats kapiert und damit hat es sich. Hier wird aber eine Hexenjagd gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Sogar mit Copy und Paste den gleichen Text in anderen Foren anheizen.
> 
> Irgendwie sagt das mir, das ich mit diesen Menschen auch nichts zu tun haben möchte.



Der springende Punkt, es geht nicht um Thema sondern die Person, man will dort seinen Frust abladen. ( Weils mit der eigenen Angler-Karriere nicht geklappt hat ? )


----------



## Angler9999 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Klar geht das um die Person.... um die niederzumachen .. what else...

Sachlichkeit sehe ich da kaum noch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Klar geht das um die Person.... um die niederzumachen .. what else...
> 
> Sachlichkeit sehe ich da kaum noch.



Das bringt mich ja auch immer ein wenig an die Decke, wenn man einer Person mit Absicht schaden möchte, mit dem Vorwand eines Themas, das schon 10000x Diskutiert wurde, in 10 unterschiedlichen Foren.

Es wurde bewertet, es ist bekannt. Hat was von der Sau durchs Dorf jagen.........


----------



## Rotbart (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Ich habe von Max Fishing Tackle oder Fishing Tackle Max (Mist, schon wieder den Namen vergessen) bis jetzt nichts gehört. 
Auch Werbung die polarisiert, funktioniert.
Und eins ist klar: Der Erfolg des Einzelnen ist am Neid der Vielen zu messen.
Und auch wenn ich hier niemandem Neid unterstellen will - dass Veit Wilde so zu polarisieren scheint, spricht wohl zweifelsfrei für seinen Erfolg. Oder seine Bekanntheit. Egal was - beides keine schlechten Voraussetzungen für Werbung.


----------



## fischbär (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Das Neidargument ist doch albern. Wenn es um den Erfolg ginge wären alle Pros so kontrovers. Aber das ist schon selektiv. Und da liegt dann schon die Vermutung nahe, dass das was mit den spezifischen Personen zu tun hat. Anglerkarriere. Lächerlich. Die Leute gehen zum Spaß angeln, ich mache da dich keine "Karriere".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das Neidargument ist doch albern. Wenn es um den Erfolg ginge wären alle Pros so kontrovers. Aber das ist schon selektiv. Und da liegt dann schon die Vermutung nahe, dass das was mit den spezifischen Personen zu tun hat. Anglerkarriere. Lächerlich. Die Leute gehen zum Spaß angeln, ich mache da dich keine "Karriere".



Wo ist dann dein Problem ? Bist du vom Verbraucherschutz ?


----------



## fischbär (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Welches Problem? Wovon sprichst Du?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



fischbär schrieb:


> Welches Problem? Wovon sprichst Du?



Du willst aufklären und Informationen schaffen um die Person Veit Wilde, du möchtest also auf etwas aufmerksam machen. Auf was ? Welchen Sachverhalt ? Welche Mission hast du ? Wo ist dein Problem ? Was treibt dich an ? Was ist deine Intention ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



bastido schrieb:


> So Popcorn und GinTonic stehen bereit. Weiter geht`s!



Klasse Beitrag, genau das was jedes Forum braucht !


----------



## Ansprechpartner (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Marketingtechnisch hat sich der Schritt schon bewährt, denn negative Schlagzeilen setzen sich einfach fest. Ziemlich gelungener Zeitpunkt wie ich finde! Die Qualität der Produkte bleibt abzuwarten, werden sich aber durch den Namen VW nicht besser oder schlechter verkaufen lassen.

Übrigens, das ein oder andere Gewässer soll schon wieder offen sein.....

Gruss


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



bastido schrieb:


> Und das kann man gerne auch anders sehen, hier einen Pro verteidigen der in Schutzgebieten angelt aber den lebenden Köfi verdammen. Verboten ist beides.



Auf nichts habe ich Aufmerksam gemacht, das Kritik immer ein schmaler Grad ist, wenn man unter Umständen selbst gern Regeln geschmeidig dehnbar sieht.

Ich verteidige im Übrigen nicht Veit an sich, wozu denn ? Er macht Kohle und jetzt schon gute Werbung, ich Fördere sein Tun mit dir Gemeinsam wenn dann.

Mir geht es einfach um das Prinzip, wenn ich im richtigen Leben vom Computer weg etwas mache was nicht Regelkonform ist und von jemandem Kritisiert werde deswegen, der vielleicht selbst dabei ist die Dinge nicht nach Vorgabe zu handhaben, dann hinterfrag ich das.

Wenn man dann etwas her nimmt, was Jahre alt ist und jedes mal mit ihm in Verbindung bringt, unabhängig vom Thema, um einer Person zu schaden, stell ich mich Quer und* nutze die Chance in einem Forum meine Meinung dazu zu teilen und zu diskutieren.*


----------



## Mainhatten (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Das Thema kommt spätestens wieder hoch wenn die 17. Stint Kopie auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Große Geister diskutieren Ideen.
Durchschnittliche Geister diskutieren Geschehnisse.
Kleine Geister diskutieren Leute.

Gotthold Ephraim Laotse (aka Biff Baracuda)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Große Geister diskutieren Ideen.
> Durchschnittliche Geister diskutieren Geschehnisse.
> Kleine Geister diskutieren Leute.
> 
> Gotthold Ephraim Laotse (aka Biff Baracuda)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Große Geister diskutieren Ideen.
> Durchschnittliche Geister diskutieren Geschehnisse.
> Kleine Geister diskutieren Leute.
> 
> Gotthold Ephraim Laotse (aka Biff Baracuda)



Dann sind die Betreiber dieses Forums im Endeffekt Geisteswissenschafler ?


----------



## Purist (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Tackle mit Gesicht, kauf' ich nicht.

Übrigens habe ich mir auch noch nie etwas von Seitebacher gegönnt. Werbung kann eben auch völlig nach hinten losgehen. In der Angelgerätebranche trifft das bei mir erstaunlich häufig zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Ich glaube ernsthaft, weder Seitenbacher noch FTM wird das was ausmachen, wenn Du bei denen nix kaufst.

Denen ihr Geschäftskonzept scheint auch ohne Deine Kohle seit Jahren gut zu funktionieren.. 
;-)


----------



## Patrick333 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Ich habe noch nie etwas von FTM gehört.

Veit Wilde sagt mir was. Bislang kam er in den Videos, welche ich gesehen habe, immer sehr nett und kompetent rüber.

Mir ist es auch sch***egal wo (ob Schonzeit/Schongebiet oder nicht) er seine Fische fängt. Letzten Endes befördert er diese schönen Fische vom Grund an die Oberfläche und das mit einer scheinbar überdurchschnittlichen Effizienz. :m 

Und das teilt er mit uns. Seit Jahren in Videos. Nicht erst seit gestern. Sicherlich hat er nicht schon mit dem ersten Video damit Geld verdient. Ich gönne es ihm, sollte er davon seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten können. Das dürfte in D schon hart genug sein. 

Zu 99% ist dieses auf ihn herumgehacke doch nur Neid und Missgunst. #q

Bevor ihr das nächste Mal auf irgendwelche Angler (ob der Moral wegen oder nicht) drauf rumhackt überlegt doch bitte auch mal die andere Seite. 

Ja, auch ich fand krass, als ich erfuhr, dass bei DI mal ein toter Zander hochgehievt wurde. Aber fragt euch doch dann einfach mal *warum*, bevor ihr gleich so rum hated. Der Druck muss enorm sein. Es gibt Tage, da fängt selbst der beste Profi nichts will ich behaupten. Trotzdem will der Vertragspartner Ergebnisse sehen (z.B. Bilder, Videos). Und am Ende müssen diese Herren ihre Familien zuhause ernähren. Ihren Lebensunterhalt davon bestreiten.

Ich persönlich habe noch keinen Angler in nem Video mit nem dicken Audi, BMW, Benz oder was weiß ich ihr Boot aus dem Wasser ziehen/damit umherfahren sehen. Die werden davon nicht reich.

Viel trauriger müsste man doch werden, wenn man sieht mit welchem ,,Kunstverständnis"/welchem Talent (bzw. welchen Inhalten) manch ein sogenannter ,,Youtuber" in Deutschland Geld verdient. Und wie viel. |bigeyes

Und wenn dann Leute unser geliebtes Hobby angeln würdig in Videos vertreten und evtl. auch Neulingen nahe bringen. Ihre Erfahrungen, Hot Spots und Tipps mit uns teilen, dann gucken wir noch aufs Kleingedruckte und suchen irgendwelche Fehler/Ungereimtheiten. Darf gerne passieren. Jedoch muss man auch mal ,,die Kirche im Dorf lassen".

Diese dann immer wieder hoch zu holen. <- Das finde ich traurig.

Natürlich geht es darum, dass kein Mist erzählt wird und kein 50cm Hecht als riesiger Kämpfer dargestellt wird und möglichst nahe an die Linse gehalten wird. Auch sollte dieses Hobby, diese Kunst des Angelns nicht verunglimpft werden.

Aber bei den von mir genannten Personen sehe ich dort keine Gefahr. Mir gefallen die Videos. Und wenn sie damit Geld verdienen, ja sogar ihren Lebensunterhalt damit bestreiten können, dann gönne ich es ihnen. Auch wenn man nicht immer mit ihnen einer Meinung seien muss. Dass behaupten diese meist auch gar nicht, sondern geben nur ihre Sicht der Dinge weiter.

Ob derjenige jetzt bei Team XY oder dem oder jenem Hersteller unter Vertrag ist, ist mir sowas von schnurzpiepe. Ich selektiere mein Kaufverhalten nach eigenen Erfahrungen und den Tipps von mir vertrauenserweckenden Personen/Mitanglern. Hauptsächlich aber durch selbst ausprobieren. |kopfkrat


Veit, dir alles Gute für deine Zukunft! #h

Euch allen Tight Lines! :m


----------



## gründler (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Was viele nicht wissen,sie kaufen öfter von FTM als sie denken.

Nur weil da kein FTM draufsteht heißt das nicht das nix von da kommt was so im Angelladen vor Ort steht,gerade Lebendköder.

So tragen auf Umwegen Maden Würmer und co. ein Gesicht......ich hoffe doch manche suchen sich nun nen neuen Händler für Lebendköder.... ^^


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Meine Angelwürmer sind made by Rheinparkwiese... absolutely faceless. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

und wo lässte Maden rausrieseln??
(Kopfkino).....




Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen ..


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Maden brauche ich am Rhein keine mehr. Da ist ja das Wurmangeln schon Grundelgottversuchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

ist Argument!
;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Maden sind doch einfach zu züchten  
Altes fleich im Sommer auf der Fenster Bank liegen lassen, dann kommen die schon.

Die Nachbarn werden sich allerdings bedanken


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Andal schrieb:


> Meine Angelwürmer sind made by Rheinparkwiese... absolutely faceless. #h



Bald gibt es bei FTM das "Würmchen" (c) by V.W. als Original-Nachbau 

Damit wirst du noch viiiiel besser fangen :g Dann brauchen wir nicht mehr buddeln oder nachts über die Wiese krabbeln


----------



## Gone Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Hallo,

bei so einem bedeutenden Thema hätte ich wirklich mehr als nur 80 Beiträge in 24 h. erwartet.



gründler schrieb:


> So tragen auf Umwegen Maden Würmer und co. ein Gesicht.....



Ach die sind das, die den Maden dieses freundliche Gesicht aufmalen?  #6


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Bald gibt es bei FTM das "Würmchen" (c) by V.W. als Original-Nachbau
> 
> Damit wirst du noch viiiiel besser fangen :g Dann brauchen wir nicht mehr buddeln oder nachts über die Wiese krabbeln



Bevor das passiert, dresche ich die Fische eher noch mit dem abgesägten Rutengriff aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Mainhatten (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe noch keinen Angler in nem Video mit nem dicken Audi, BMW, Benz oder was weiß ich ihr Boot aus dem Wasser ziehen/damit umherfahren sehen. Die werden davon nicht reich.


Dann schau mal Big L 
Aber ich gebe dir recht, reich wird damit sicher keiner.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Dann schau mal Big L
> Aber ich gebe dir recht, reich wird damit sicher keiner.



Der war doch war doch aber vorher schon gut mit Kohle belegt oder nicht ?


----------



## Mainhatten (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Keine Ahnung. Ich kenne seine persönlichen Lebensumstände und Vermögensverhältnisse nicht näher.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Andal schrieb:


> Bevor das passiert, dresche ich die Fische eher noch mit dem abgesägten Rutengriff aus dem Wasser.



Du bist bloß neidisch, weil es von dir kein Original-Würmchen geben wird  Strehlow wird das Vürmchen mit einem "Moby Dick" kontern, bevor Koch mit seiner Ostfriesen-Schlange nachlegt. auch Uli B. wird es sich nehmen lassen, seinen Slotterer auf den Markt zu werfen... die Jungs von Lieblingsköder sind dann natürlich die Letzten mit dem "Röhrchen" #t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Du bist bloß neidisch, weil es von dir kein Original-Würmchen geben wird  Strehlow wird das Vürmchen mit einem "Moby Dick" kontern, bevor Koch mit seiner Ostfriesen-Schlange nachlegt. auch Uli B. wird es sich nehmen lassen, seinen Slotterer auf den Markt zu werfen... die Jungs von Lieblingsköder sind dann natürlich die Letzten mit dem "Röhrchen" #t



Dann geh doch wieder mit Pferdehaar und Knochen fischen ?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann geh doch wieder mit Pferdehaar und Knochen fischen ?



*seufz* Geh doch einfach zum Lachen in den Keller und verschone uns mit deiner Humorlosigkeit


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> *seufz* Geh doch einfach zum Lachen in den Keller und verschone uns mit deiner Humorlosigkeit



Ich hab den Witz nicht gefunden ?


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Du bist bloß neidisch, weil es von dir kein Original-Würmchen geben wird  Strehlow wird das Vürmchen mit einem "Moby Dick" kontern, bevor Koch mit seiner Ostfriesen-Schlange nachlegt. auch Uli B. wird es sich nehmen lassen, seinen Slotterer auf den Markt zu werfen... die Jungs von Lieblingsköder sind dann natürlich die Letzten mit dem "Röhrchen" #t



Ja so weit muss es nicht kommen. Mein Wurm ist mir. Wär ja noch schöner, wenn da alle damit tun würden! #h


----------



## Dachfeger (2. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



fischbär schrieb:


> Niemand wird Veit schaden wollen, es geht doch nur um Information. Was man damit tut muss dann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.




Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht unterschreiben. Ich lese hier aus einigen Beiträgen das Gegenteil raus.|rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Toll habe mich wieder köstlich amüsiert ,
 zum Vergleich brauche ich doch nur auf " schaut was ich 
 mir (für einen Mist) gekauft habe , oder die Ratschläge die
 ihr Frischlingen gebt  #d
 alles von den Angelgurus eingetrichterte Schmarn- Hauptsache von seiner Exzellenz erprobt und empfolen. #6
 @ Thomas - nein das war auch keine Nettiquette-aber ´ne 
 Tatsache :q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Dann schau mal Big L
> Aber ich gebe dir recht, reich wird damit sicher keiner.



Naja....

 Dustin von Shimano mit GC und 250PS Bassboat.
 Bei bestimmten marken zahlt man diese Leute eben mit...
 Der DI fährt auch nicht mit ner Anka durch die Gegend...


----------



## Mainhatten (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Weiß ich nicht ob das von seinen Sponsoren gestellt wurde. Ein Werbekostenzuschuss für die Aufkleber am Boot gabs bestimmt, aber er hat ja auch seine eigene Filmfirma und lebt nicht nur vom angeln.
 Das werden hier in D die wenigsten können.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Dann schau mal Big L


Der verkauft hauptberuflich Fahrräder. Google mal nach Einzig Fahrräder.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Ob der Veit Wilde für FTM oder MB angelt, ist das nicht der sprichwörtliche Sack Reis?


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Der verkauft hauptberuflich Fahrräder. Google mal nach Einzig Fahrräder.



Hmmm ist aber nicht seine Firma... im Impressung steht der nicht drin.


----------



## Mainhatten (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Hm war ihm vllt. mal. Jetzt gehört das einer anderen Firma, da steht er offiziell aber nicht drin. Die Domain gehört ihm aber noch bzw. der aktuellen Firma für zoologischen Tierbedarf/Tierkäfige in Liquidation.
 Alles sehr verworrene Firmenkonstrukte da |uhoh: und völlig OT zu VW 

 Soll jeder sein Lebensunterhalt verdienen womit er möchte.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Naja....
> 
> Dustin von Shimano mit GC und 250PS Bassboat.
> Bei bestimmten marken zahlt man diese Leute eben mit...
> Der DI fährt auch nicht mit ner Anka durch die Gegend...



Dann sollte man sich aber mal informieren wie sich Dustin Schöne das ganze finanziert. 

Der gute Mann besitzt und führt nämlich eine recht erfolgreiche Werbefilmproduktion. 

Mal nach Saltwater Films GmbH & Co. KG (vorher glaub Think Big Media) googeln. Nicht gerade die unbekanntesten Geschäftspartner. Nicht wahr?
Natürlich macht er die Shimanosache nicht umsonst, aber denke der große Rubel rollt über seine Firma.


Und bei anderen Teamanglern weiß ich, dass Sie sich z.B. die Boote selbst anschaffen und meist einfach finanzieren. Und daher mit ihrem nicht gerade astronomisch hohen Löhnen einfach wie jeder andere abbezahlen.
Echolote etc. bekommen Sie teilweise von Sponsoren gestellt/geschenkt, usw. In der Angelbranche steckt jetzt zu mindestens in Europe nicht so viel Geld, dass da jeder Teamangler absahnt ohne Ende.


----------



## west1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*

Habt ihr schon gehört, Manuel Karoffsky wechselt zu Ignesti.


----------



## Promachos (3. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



west1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gehört, Manuel Karoffsky wechselt zu Ignesti.



Insider wussten es schon länger

Gruß Promachos


----------



## west1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fishing Tackle Max mit Veit Wilde auf Raubfischjagd*



Promachos schrieb:


> *Insider *wussten es schon länger
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ich bin halt keiner hab das gestern nur so am rand mitbekommen.#c


----------

